# Complete shutoff vs sleep mode?



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2015)

I am a pretty new laptop user. When I used a desktop, I kept it running in sleep mode all the time, as it took a really long time to boot up. My laptop doesn't have that problem, but I'm never sure whether to shut it off completely or go into sleep mode. Which is easier on the computer?

I use the computer about every 2-3 hours during the day.


----------



## Lon (Aug 19, 2015)

I use a new HP 17" Laptop and keep it in sleep mode. I am off and on periodically through out the day and evening and keep it plugged in between use.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Aug 19, 2015)

See if this information helps.

http://www.howtogeek.com/128507/htg-explains-should-you-shut-down-sleep-or-hibernate-your-laptop/


----------



## Don M. (Aug 19, 2015)

Sleep mode is handy, and ok for most instances...so long as you keep the laptop battery charged regularly.  However, there are often updates that will not fully install, until you do a re-boot, or normal shutdown/startup.  Recently, this has become more of an issue with all the updates being released for Windows 10.  Even if you haven't upgraded to W10, the Updates for that OS are Still being downloaded to your system, so at some point, if you only use Sleep Mode, you will find your computer taking quite a bit of time to install all these updates if/when you move to W10.  

I only use a desktop, and keep it in Sleep Mode, most of the time.  However, at least once every 4 or 5 days, I do a complete shutdown, and quite often it loads an update in the process.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 19, 2015)

I was told by someone a lot smarter than I am (My grandchildren) that you should use your battery power most of the time. They say that using the power cord all the time will ruin your battery. Charge it up, unplug it  and use it until the battery is almost dead then recharge it. 

A computer in sleep mode is still using electricity. I turn mine off every night. I am thrifty that way.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 19, 2015)

Shirley said:


> I was told by someone a lot smarter than I am (My grandchildren) that you should use your battery power most of the time. They say that using the power cord all the time will ruin your battery. Charge it up, unplug it  and use it until the battery is almost dead then recharge it.
> 
> A computer in sleep mode is still using electricity. I turn mine off every night. I am thrifty that way.



If you have a laptop, it probably uses Lithium batteries, and They Can Overheat, if overcharged.  There have been a couple of recalls where laptops have melted down due to the Lithium batteries.  The best bet is to probably run it on battery power for a few hours, then monitor it closely while recharging, and unplug it when the battery registers Full.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Aug 19, 2015)

You can use your laptop without a battery installed if you want but it has to be tethered to a power cord, in essence it becomes a desktop.  I charged my battery, then remove it for backup.  I only install the battery if I'm on travel.  Saves on the life of the battery.  I turn it off at night and clear all my tracks and cookies.  I don't worry about MS updates, never happens on a Linux OS.   KISS!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2015)

My computer is plugged in most of the time. So the battery really isn't an issue for me

I was interested in the "hibernate" function. That's the first time I ever heard of it. When I press the power button, it only gives me three options: Sleep, Shut off, and Restart. I'm in Windows 10.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 21, 2015)

I shut my desktop down each night and unplug it especially this time of the year because of thunderstorms and we get quiet a few. I don't want it to get fried.


----------

